# Ipad drawing program



## Champ (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello. I am kolmar (champ) and ive been experiencing some problems about my style of art. I have interest in drawing on my computer but i cant afford a graphic tablet. So i was wondering if you know any good programs that i can use to draw on my ipad. Or connect my ipad to my computer ..
Thats all

-champ


----------



## rebekahday (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi, you might want to check out this new youtube channel that teaches how to draw using your ipad/Android tablet and Sketchbook Pro app. He uses many styles and subjects to teach. 

The channel also discusses styluses, different drawing apps, various tablets, and more! 

He responds to all comments and questions, too!

http://www.youtube.com/user/howtodrawlikejohn

Good luck!

~Rebecca~


----------

